# Subox mini redone in metalic green



## Nailedit77 (24/2/16)

Got bored of the plain black, stripped it
Down with paint stripper and gave it a couple of metalic coats. Last step is some clear coat and all is done

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Got bored of the plain black, stripped it
> Down with paint stripper and gave it a couple of metalic coats. Last step is some clear coat and all is done


Looks really good! What did you paint it with? Hammerite? (Excuse the ignorance!)


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Looks really good! What did you paint it with? Hammerite? (Excuse the ignorance!)


Yea, need to buff it a bit a put clear coat tomoz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (24/2/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Got bored of the plain black, stripped it
> Down with paint stripper and gave it a couple of metalic coats. Last step is some clear coat and all is done



Looks really good ......... damn fine job 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/2/16)

Once im done with it tomoz ill upload the finished product

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (24/2/16)

It looks amazing, well done @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/2/16)

Just remebered now.... when i put it in paint stripper, i forgot to take out the plastic screen  so had to do a diy for replacement. Anyone know where i could maybe get an original replacement?


----------



## blujeenz (24/2/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Just remebered now.... when i put it in paint stripper, i forgot to take out the plastic screen  so had to do a diy for replacement. Anyone know where i could maybe get an original replacement?


...not likely, probably going to need a charcoal/smoked piece of polycarbonate sheeting, the kind of thing that might be in the offcuts bin/dumpster of a plastics place like Maizeys.
It will be another opportunity to showcase your skills.


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> ...not likely, probably going to need a charcoal/smoked piece of polycarbonate sheeting, the kind of thing that might be in the offcuts bin/dumpster of a plastics place like Maizeys.
> It will be another opportunity to showcase your skills.


MMMM, didn't think about that  going to go do some digging soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (24/2/16)

A lot of items come in those 'blister' type packs ............ the ones that are nearly impossible to open with out a knife or pair of scissors - a small piece of that will do.

Dave


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/2/16)

I used the bottom of a old s5 cover, need to get something that i can mould the same as the curve of the original plastic. Will figure something out, maybe clear persepex. Will upload more pics once its completed and im happy with it


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/2/16)

And i'm done  lots of hard work, but sooo worth it!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Neal (25/2/16)

Nice job mate, looks very cool indeed.


----------



## BumbleBee (25/2/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> And i'm done  lots of hard work, but sooo worth it!!!


That looks sick boy 

Hope the paint lasts longer than the original kanger job, well done man

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> That looks sick boy
> 
> Hope the paint lasts longer than the original kanger job, well done man


Lols  thanks


----------



## Shr1k3 (7/5/16)

Great stuff, I took a different approach in 3D Printing a custom case for mine. Pics attached.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (7/5/16)

Like the color you picked.


----------



## StompieZA (11/8/16)

Nice work! 

I actually want to look at stripping the paint or respraying my subox mini tank cause its chipping off.


----------



## Lukeness (11/8/16)

Awesome paint job. The 3D printed case is also a great idea.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakes (1/9/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Got bored of the plain black, stripped it
> Down with paint stripper and gave it a couple of metalic coats. Last step is some clear coat and all is done
> View attachment 46566
> 
> ...


Sickboy77 did you use a primer. I did the same but the paint came off

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------

